# Hairy Balls...Marimo



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi,

I've been in the hobby for 20+ years but never got into full blown planted tanks until now. Been breeding discus, shrimp, angelfish, and propagating corals and am now looking to startup a low tech, low light plant tank for now...eventually will add a high tech tank. Please help...I know very little about plants. 

For my low tech/light tank, I have made a short list of plants that I'd like advice on and also looking for some suggestions. BTW: I will be using RO/Tap water mix and the inhabitants will include Crystal Red Shrimp, Green Shrimp, and maybe Endlers or Galaxy Rasboras, and some ottos...40 gallon tank, Power Compact lights, Eheim Wet/Dry Filter, possibly chiller.

Here's my list: 
1) Marimo Moss Balls..are these things alive?  I currently have a few that have been in my tank for 3 months and I can't see any growth.
2) Anubius Nana & Barteri: I always get little algae spots and holes in the leaves...what am I doing wrong? 
3) Taiwan Moss: What's the best moss for a moss wall?
4) Christmas Moss
5) Flame Moss
6) Either Marsilea Minuta or Riccia or both? Can they live in low light?
7) Pellia
8. Downoi
9) Maybe crypts but I'm really looking to go for a mossy looking tank.
10) Driftwood: would appreciate advice on what type to get...I have plenty but some leach the water brown, others start crumbling in the tank, and others I have are rock hard, don't leach, and don't crumble...I am looking for more of the latter..what is it called? 
11) Also, looking for some sort of floating plant..not duckweed.

Thanks all..any suggestions would be helpful. I'm looking to acquire all of the above so if you have any let me know...I will buy, trade, or gladly take donations. I'd rather get it all in one shot rather than multiple orders.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi phreeflow  Your thread title cracked me up! Let's go through each of the plants on your list for a low tech setup. 

1. These grow VERY slowly. Especially in lower light. 

2. Anubias are very prone to spot algae, especially on older leaves. I believe even Amano gets some. It can be minimized with proper balance of fertilization, light, etc.

3. I have never made a moss wall, so hopefully others will chime in, but christmas or taiwan would both work well. I would not use java moss, as it gets a little too stringy. 

4. Nice moss.

5. Very nice moss. A little more rare and expensive, so maybe try another moss first. (BTW, all mosses seem to prefer cooler temperatures, so keep this in mind. Below 78 would be best. )

6. Marsilea minuta is a great lowlight foreground. It does grow SLOWLY, however. Mine has creeped along for months. Still, maintenance is zero and looks are great. Good choice! You can keep riccia as a floater in low-light, but it needs high-light and CO2 or excel for foreground growth. 

7. Pellia is a great choice! 

8. Downoi is for high light only. 

9. Why no crypts? Crypts are awesome! They look so cool nestled in the mosses and provide nice variety and contrast. And they are so easy to grow! Also consider the humble java fern and its many varients. Great plants! 

10. Check out manzanita.com and give the owner a call and ask for an aquarium package. Many people here have had success with this wood and the price is great! You will need to soak it til it sinks, but it will not rot. If it leeches tannins, try a little seachem purigen in your filter. 

11. No duckweed! Try pistia (water lettuce), floating salvinia, P. fluitans or hornwort. Check the plant finder for details. 

Lastly, try putting a want to buy post in the for sale section. Many people would be happy to sell you plants and the quality can't be beat!


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Thats.. a lot of moss... Yeap.. Flame moss.. very very nice mos.. and a demanding one too=( i gave mine a little too mucb light adn they appeared like sticks! Possibly a chiller?? Get it! it is for the sake of your CRS!!!! They need stable water temperature..


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

BTW, there is a chance that your green and crystal red shrimp may hybridize. Research this one first. Also, Expensive shrimp + Endlers and/or Galaxies = sad, sad person!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The wisenheimer says: 1) marimo: not a moss but a green alga (Cladophora aegagropila = Aegagropila linnaei),
7) the name "Pellia" comes from a false identification of the liverwort Monosolenium tenerum (see the Tropica-homepage). The genus Pellia exists, but not as aquarium plant.


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your responses...especially Kelley for spending the time to answer all of those questions. To clarify about the shrimp...I have tons of Crystal Red, Crystal Black Shrimp, etc, etc that are breeding like crazy and are housed separately. Those tanks have all the equipment needed to keep them nice and cool and happy. BTW: if anyone needs any of these shrimp let me know...I'm way overstocked. 

Most of my tanks are pretty bare because they are meant for breeding only.  I want to setup this particular tank just for show. In short, it really doesn't matter to me if I lose a few shrimp or if they interbreed. I'm pretty sure the greens and CRS won't interbreed but I may be wrong as I have never tried it...if anyone knows for sure please let me know.

Any further plant advice would be appreciated.
Thanks all!


----------



## strange_screams (Apr 10, 2005)

what about java fern?

its my best plant, just sits and looks happy, little to no care needed


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

phreeflow said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses...especially Kelley for spending the time to answer all of those questions. To clarify about the shrimp...I have tons of Crystal Red, Crystal Black Shrimp, etc, etc that are breeding like crazy and are housed separately. Those tanks have all the equipment needed to keep them nice and cool and happy. BTW: if anyone needs any of these shrimp let me know...I'm way overstocked.


If the shrimp are for show, then go for it! Oh, to have a surplus of expensive shrimp! Try putting some up for sale in the for sale forum. You can make some cash to pay for your tank.

Oh, and you're welcome.


----------

